# Unable to install Mafia in Windows 10.



## Mike02x (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi All,

So a friend of mine just lent me Mafia 1.

But everytime I want to install it, it won't go pass the "MafiaLauncher".

Windows would then start the Compatibility TS but still won't work as well, I even tried to open the folder and run it manually and nothing happens. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

That game is designed to run on older Operating Systems, such as XP, perhaps it is not compatible with Windows 10.


----------

